# Just a little tank



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I setup this little tank a few weeks ago with clippings from my other tank. Seems to be doing pretty good so far.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

that's cool! looks nice in that corner


----------



## keysturtle (Jun 4, 2008)

Looking good. I love the cube and stand - very elegant! Where did you get it?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice cube setup, it looks very nice. A great tank for a Betta or maybe a couple shrimp.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

I like it alot? Did you made the cube yourself? awesome


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow House of Cards,

I tend to impress me every time!!!

Very simple yet elegant! 

Can you detail more about the tank. Plants, light, size, and I really would like to know what is the plant sticking out of the tank? This would be a great plant for my future wabi-kusi!

Also the shrimp you sent are doing great and awesome coloring too!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.

Some basic specs:

Tank: Pier 1 Imports candle stick holder and stand (4.5" cube)
Light: 19watts spiral compact daylight (5500K)
Substrate: Aquasoil II
Hardscape: Cliff stone
Plants: HC, Blyxa, Hygrophila sp. Roraima, Purple Bamboo (emersed in back)


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow talk about a neat table decoration. Also I like the choice of the white lamp as it blends in with the wall.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, house I really like it. Did you build the stand yourself?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Steven_Chong said:


> Wow, house I really like it. Did you build the stand yourself?





houseofcards said:


> Tank: Pier 1 Imports candle stick holder *and stand *(4.5" cube)


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Steven_Chong said:


> Wow, house I really like it. Did you build the stand yourself?


Thanks Steve. As epicfish pointed out the tank and stand is actually a candlestick holder from the "exotic" retail shelves of Pier 1.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

looks good i like it


----------



## keysturtle (Jun 4, 2008)

Might just have to take a little Pier One shopping trip! Thanks!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

keysturtle said:


> Might just have to take a little Pier One shopping trip! Thanks!


Happy shopping. Just so you know I bought the "tank" about a year ago, so not sure if they still stock it.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I saw something similar to what you have at Michael's Arts and Crafts store.


----------



## keysturtle (Jun 4, 2008)

Even if Pier One doesn't sell this one anymore, they're almost sure to have something similar. They have vases and candle holders galore. Don't know why I didn't think of this before! #-o


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Updated Pic:


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

A little update. I changed the background plant from Blyxa/Purple Bamboo to L. Acruata/Rotala sp green (just for a change)

The tank is about 2 months old and has been function without a filter. Plants continue to grow well without any algae issues.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Love it, love it, love it. You got me hooked on this style now. 

Here I come Pier One or Michaels. 

Again, beautiful. 

regards,
Ravi


----------



## cotranchau_vn (Nov 18, 2006)

I really like it. Thank for giving me an awesome idea about the small tank on my table. Just one thing that I think the Hygrophila sp. Roraima maybe too big with your tank. Changing it with hairgrass might help ur tank looks better.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow


----------



## gwclark (May 10, 2010)

Now I HAVE to do one of this style. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------

